# What is your life goal?



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

What do you want with your life? what's your ultimate goal?


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Not an NT... but to accept life; to fully and completely embrace it.


----------



## HSKM (Jan 1, 2011)

Not an NT..my goal is to be success and serve mankind with my knowledge and abilities and in return i expect to be recognized valued and appreciated for my accomplishments..as well live the life to fullest and enjoy each and every moment.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

I want to inspire people!

This is the tip of the iceberg, 
but I'm not going to type the rest out, 
'cause this is all you need to know


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

Tsidakis said:


> I want to inspire people!


I am doing it right now. :tongue: 

I want to be someone this world can't live without.


----------



## 1009306 (Jun 19, 2011)

To find a good book, sit down and read it. I'm not kidding! I'm just incredibly short sighted.


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

1009306 said:


> To find a good book, sit down and read it. I'm not kidding! I'm just incredibly short sighted.


Interesting!. So you don't think about the long term? How you want your life to be...etc?


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

Have success in the animation field. Hopefully get my own syndicated television show or full length feature Miyazaki like epic. I'd also like to have a stand up career. I dont necessarily need to be hugely famous, but I'd like some notoriety in stand up circles as being very talented, but highly underrated.


----------



## Mantis (Feb 7, 2010)

I just want peace and quiet.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

I don't want my most significant thing to be my death certificate. I want to succeed in my business enterprises - I want to bring together my skills and people that I know to build something. I think that describes what I want to do without going into small details.

Anyone into web design?


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

To have changed something that is worth remembering. '

I fear that my life goal is ultimately to surpass every goal I may be able to fathom for myself now only to meet with another goal that needs to be surpassed.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

Continual personal growth until I'm one wise mofo. Also to keep finding out about things that make me go "holy shit!" in a good way.


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

Empecinado said:


> I don't want my most significant thing to be my death certificate. I want to succeed in my business enterprises - I want to bring together my skills and people that I know to build something. I think that describes what I want to do without going into small details.
> 
> Anyone into web design?


 I also have something similar..
and yes, I am into web design. lol


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

to die .


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

i already achived one of mine which is to live by myself by the age of 21, but i would also like to get a book published one day, do more off the fringe neuropharmacology studies, study theorectal physics, sociology, alchemy, metaphysics, or become a master craftworker.


----------



## sjuktrandom (Mar 11, 2011)

Obtaining super powers.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

My goal: to travel the world, never be bored, and to always be smarter than the person trying to outsmart me  I'd also like to have an interesting career that always keeps me on my toes.


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> to die .


Seriously?

I love your signature by the way... ;D


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

shadowofambivalence said:


> i already achived one of mine which is to live by myself by the age of 21, but i would also like to get a book published one day, do more off the fringe neuropharmacology studies, study theorectal physics, sociology, alchemy, metaphysics, or become a master craftworker.


I'm sure if you have the will, you will be able to do them all.


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

sjuktrandom said:


> Obtaining super powers.


How do you plan to do that?


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> My goal: to travel the world, never be bored, and to always be smarter than the person trying to outsmart me  I'd also like to have an interesting career that always keeps me on my toes.


This is another part of my life goal.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Highest priority is Financial Independence - I don't wanna be dependent on any other person or institution for my own economic needs - that implies owning my own money making system rather than being dependent on someone else's system, which would be a rather insecure and subservient position (though it's a position that most people accept without questioning, to my surprise)

If all goes well, I hope to be able to attain this before age 30 and if possible before age 25....I've been working on this since my teenage years 

After financial independence is attained, well I guess I'll just continue to play the game and keep on gaining as much assets as possible

and if I gain so much assets such that I have substantial power, well I can then change the world whichever way I see fit


----------



## sjuktrandom (Mar 11, 2011)

dirnthelord said:


> How do you plan to do that?


I could tell you. But then I would have to kill you.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

I have my Ne-driven dreams of freedom and adventure, but all I really ask for right now is the strength to finish a piece of creative writing.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

dirnthelord said:


> This is another part of my life goal.


which part? the whole thing? You must have plenty of life goals, then.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Not an NT.... I think I would like to just get through life as easily and painlessly as possible at this point. I have helped others in life and will continue to do so, but I've been through so much that I see life as being pretty harsh even though other people are much worse off than me.


----------



## dirnthelord (Dec 29, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> which part? the whole thing? You must have plenty of life goals, then.


Well, there is only one Main goal. When I achieve that one I will never be bored. I'll be able to travel the world and to always be smarter than the person trying to outsmart me. When I reach my main goal I'll have an interesting career that always keeps me on my toes. its that simple. May be its because I want to be someone this world can't live without.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

To do an invention that would be a huge landmark in progress/technology in general. Don't ask me what or in which field, that I am still thinking...


----------

